# Dog heatstroke survival guide



## dancingbillie (Jun 29, 2009)

Dog Heatstroke Survival Guide
Know how to treat and prevent this dangerous condition.

What is heatstroke?
In simple terms, heatstroke occurs when a dog loses its natural ability to regulate its body temperature. Dogs dont sweat all over their bodies the way humans do. Canine body temperature is primarily regulated through respiration (i.e., panting). If a dogs respiratory tract cannot evacuate heat quickly enough, heatstroke can occur.

To know whether or not your dog is suffering from heatstroke (as opposed to merely heat exposure), its important to know the signs of heatstroke. 

A dogs normal resting temperature is about 100.5 to 102.5 degrees Fahrenheit. Once a dogs temperature rises above 105 degrees, physiological changes start to take place, and the dog begins to experience the effects of heatstroke. At 106 to 108 degrees, the dog begins to suffer irreversible damage to the kidneys, liver, gastrointestinal tract, heart and brain.

If a dog is experiencing heatstroke, you may observe excessive panting; hyperventilation; increased salivation; dry gums that become pale, grayish and tacky; rapid or erratic pulse; weakness; confusion; inattention; vomiting; diarrhea; and possible rectal bleeding. If the dog continues to overheat, breathing efforts become slowed or absent, and finally, seizures or coma can occur.
The amount of damage a dog sustains when stricken with heatstroke depends on the magnitude and duration of the exposure. The longer and more severe the exposure, the worse the damage will be.

What to do
1 Pay attention to your dog. Recognizing the symptoms of heatstroke and responding quickly is essential for the best possible outcome. 

2 Get into the shade. If you think your dog is suffering from heatstroke, move it into a shaded area and out of direct sunlight. Apply cool water to the inner thighs and stomach of the dog, where theres a higher concentration of relatively superficial, large blood vessels. Apply cool water to the foot pads, as well.

3 Use running water. A faucet or hose is the best way to wet down your dogs body. Never submerge your dog in water, such as in a pool or tub  this could cool the dog too rapidly, leading to further complications, including cardiac arrest and bloating. 

4 Use cool  not cold  water. Many people make the mistake of using cold water or ice to cool the dog. When faced with a dog suffering from heatstroke, remember that the goal is to cool the dog. Using ice or extremely cold water is actually counterproductive to this process because ice and cold water cause the blood vessels to constrict, which slows blood flow, thus slowing the cooling process.

5 Dont cover the dog. One of the keys to successfully cooling your dog is ensuring the water being placed on the dog can evaporate. Never cover an overheated dog with a wet towel or blanket. This inhibits evaporation and creates a sauna effect around your dogs body. Likewise, dont wet the dog down and put it into an enclosed area, such as a kennel. Any air flow during the cooling process is helpful in reducing the dogs body temperature. Sitting with the wet dog in a running car with the air conditioner blowing is an ideal cooling situation.

6 Keep the dog moving. Its important to try to encourage your dog to stand or walk slowly as it cools down. This is because the circulating blood tends to pool in certain areas if the dog is lying down, thus preventing the cooled blood from circulating back to the core. 

7 Allow the dog to drink small amounts of water. Cooling the dog is the first priority. Hydration is the next. Dont allow the dog to gulp water. Instead, offer small amounts of water thats cool, but not cold. If the dog drinks too much water too rapidly, it could lead to vomiting or bloat. 

8 Avoid giving human performance drinks. Performance beverages designed for humans are not recommended because they are not formulated with the canines physiology in mind. If you cant get an overheated dog to drink water, try offering chicken- or beef-based broths.

See a veterinarian
Once your dogs temperature begins to drop, cease the cooling efforts and bring the dog to a veterinarian as soon as possible. Your dogs temperature should be allowed to slowly return to normal once cooling has begun. A dog thats cooled too quickly may become hypothermic.

Even if your dog appears to be fully recovered, the veterinarian needs to check to determine if the heatstroke caused any damage to your dogs kidneys and liver. The effects of heatstroke can continue for 48 to 72 hours longer, even if your dog appears normal.

William Grant, DVM, a veterinarian for 20 years and former president of the Southern California Veterinary Medical Association, has treated hundreds of cases of heatstroke, ranging from mild to fatal.

According to Grant, the most common cause of death following heatstroke is disseminated intravascular coagulopathy (blood coagulating throughout the body), or DIC, which can occur hours or days after the heatstroke episode. 

DIC can also be caused by pyometra or septicemia, but Grant says heatstroke is the most common cause. Once a dog develops DIC, it may bleed in the thorax, abdomen, nose and intestine, Grant says. Once the blood-clotting factors are consumed, there is an inability of the blood vessels to prevent leaking; the condition is almost always fatal. For this reason, follow-up veterinary care is essential following a heatstroke episode, even if your dog seems to be completely fine.

Prevention is the best medicine
The best treatment for heatstroke is prevention. Especially during the summer months, its essential to be aware of the potential for heatstroke. Knowing the signs of heatstroke, and taking the necessary steps to prevent it, will ensure your dog can have a safe and active life year-round.


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for this - really useful. Lots of things I would have done out of instinct, which would have been the wrong thing 

Can we get a sticky on this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2009)

What a brilliant first post, thankyou and welcome to the forum


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

I think this should be a sticky too. Really helpful info there, thanks


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks


----------



## odenna (Jun 28, 2009)

very good post
from jo


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

is it ok to put this on other forums im a member of


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

kenla210 said:


> Thanks for this - really useful. Lots of things I would have done out of instinct, which would have been the wrong thing
> 
> Can we get a sticky on this?


it has been done


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Vixie


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I've cross posted too if thats OK


----------



## dancingbillie (Jun 29, 2009)

You can crosspost to as many lists/forums/chat groups as you want. The more people know about it, the better.

x x x

:thumbsup:



tiddlypup said:


> is it ok to put this on other forums im a member of


----------



## zozzen (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, i agree prevention is the best and sometimes the only way to go. 

I've heard sad news that two dogs died because of heatstroke last week. The Brit who lived in Hong Kong thought it was good to take his two golden retrievers to go hiking....at the temperature of 35 degree. When they showed the symptom of heatstroke, he kept hiking until both dogs were in coma. A helicopter was dispatched to save them, and other hikers sprayed water over the dogs, but they all died.

That is too big lesson to handle.


----------



## Teapotty (Jul 22, 2009)

Gosh, there are things there that really surprise me there. i.e. I would not have thought that dunking a dog into a bowl of water would be bad for it but now I know. Have read twice now. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Juliantini (Oct 9, 2009)

I live in a country with temp as high as 50C during summer a new dow owner. Appreciate this crucial info, thanks a lot.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

One of the best ways of cooling a dog if heat stoke happends at home, is to put a damp towel over the dog to cool down gently. Keep doing this until his/her temperature returns to normal. Quick and easy solution


----------



## jabriju (Mar 9, 2010)

What a great guide, thanks.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this for everyone.


----------



## fudgethenudge (May 27, 2010)

dancingbillie said:


> Dog Heatstroke Survival Guide
> Know how to treat and prevent this dangerous condition.
> 
> What is heatstroke?
> ...


Many many thanks for this info I will certainly take heed as am a bit worried about my elder dog.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Thank you so much for this information. I especially apperciate that you have given reasons for everything you are saying. That makes it easier for me to remember! 

My (very excitable) border collie had heatstroke and collapsed last summer following a walk with my neighbours two boisterous labs.
I phoned the vet who
instructed me to get him into a quiet dark place and place a damp towel on him. I now know I shouldn't have covered him with a damp towel. I did replace it with another damp towel frequently, though. He did recover, though it was very frightening.
At an agility show a few yesrs ago a dog collapsed and started fitting due to heatstroke. Fortunatly he recovered and there was no longterm damage.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

daphnesy said:


> "http //www.woofdogtrainingacademy.com" Prevention is the best medicine.[/URL]


*Spam. *


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Nina said:


> ...put a damp towel over the dog to cool down gently.


*wrong- * 
put the damp towel UNDER the dog if they cannot stand up, or spray their belly + legs, & wipe ears 
with cool water [not cold - no ICE!] to help lower temp- wiping the dog's head against the hair-growth 
to lift the hair also helps - use a box-fan to lower temp by blowing on the damp dog, or get them into 
air-conditioning.

getting the dog up and walking helps, too - air around the body helps cool, & movement helps prevent 
abnormal pooling of blood in their extremities.

a VET should see them ASAP - driving while someone else wipes the dog is good; turn-on AC in the vehicle.

serious health problems can occur 3 to 4 days post-event, 
so don't assume everything is fine, just cuz the dog survives the event; 
abnormal clotting in particular can be quickly fatal.


----------



## adolphbrandy (Jan 24, 2011)

You have given a very good and a nice information about dog heatstroke survival guide. The information which you have given for dog heatstroke survival guide is beneficial for me also for others who wants to know this. I liked and very much impressed by this.


----------



## jameserickson80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Great post! Thanks for these resources. It may come in handy when the weather's hot.


----------



## helenaldin (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a WONDERFUL post! Thank you so much for these tips and resources! Many were a great reminder, but a few were brand new to me!


----------



## gizzmo341 (Mar 23, 2011)

if your dog over heats alot out side in the summer there is a dog coat you can buy that helps cool them down i got one for mine because it got to the point last summer i was walking out my front door and only letting her on the grass out front only, beacuse if i walked to the park 2 mins away around the park in the shade she would end-up passing out before we got home and the hole trip was 10 mins max, after i got the coat i could walk her up to 2 hours before it got to much for her but the coat was still cold for a hour or 2 after


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Bumping this as again things i would have done that would have been wrong, great post


----------



## sstamey (May 4, 2011)

can anyone give me advice for keeping my english bulldog cool? He is kept inside. Thanks!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Our Old English Bulldog can't cope with hot weather. We all know dogs are expensive and part of this expense for us was simply buying a portable air conditioning unit. When it's hot we always have at least one room cooled so she can go in and cool down or simply keep cool.

The "cool vests" for dogs have already been mentioned although I am not sure how effective they are. Unfortunately one "review" is not a wide selection. As such I have started a review thread here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/173469-anyone-have-experience-cool-vests.html If you have used one please comment. I've heard salt water can damage them so potentially visits to the beach are out. Does anyone have experience of this?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

fantastic post, thank you so much!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Dogs are great at finding the cool spots when it's hot, watch them and use your human brains to enhance their choices. 

My two found that a walk way between house and side wall developed a slight breeze on the hottest days, as the path was concrete we sprayed the area with water as the evaporation did increase humidity but took some of the heat away. 

Outside they have a open sided shack with a roof painted white to reflect the sun's heat (I've measured a 10 degree temperature drop compared to a similar roof not painted white.)


----------



## sstamey (May 4, 2011)

Thank you! Hopefully our super hot weather has passed, and we (especially Frank our English Bully) have survived pretty swimmingly I think! He really only suffered a couple of days, but we were able to keep our house pretty cool compared to outside.


----------



## sammydose (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep the dog in motion. It is important to try to encourage your dog to stand or walk slowly as it cools. This is because the circulation of the blood tends to accumulate in some areas if the dog is lying down, which prevents blood circulation cooled back to base.


----------



## mrdynamite (Sep 8, 2011)

cool advice! =)


----------



## smokey11 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## AskieAmerEskimo (Nov 4, 2011)

I never let my dogs outside the house when it's hot and I give my dogs lots of water so that they will never be dehydrated. These are my ways of preventing heat stroke.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you dancingbillie.

Precisely the reason I joined Pets Forum, to learn invaluable lessons such as these. I walk many dogs and have been for 3 months but in winter or cool weather. Now it is becoming much warmer I will keep an eye on the dogs I walk. I encourage them to drink water at the start of each walk and at the end.

Some dogs I walk love chasing sticks and I enjoy throwing them! And a certain Labrador and Staffie will keep playing until they are knackered. I wonder how much is too much and will encourage them to calm down more.

Brilliant thread this.


----------



## YellaSam (Mar 20, 2012)

gizzmo341 said:


> if your dog over heats alot out side in the summer *there is a dog coat you can buy *that helps cool them down i got one for mine because it got to the point last summer i was walking out my front door and only letting her on the grass out front only, beacuse if i walked to the park 2 mins away around the park in the shade she would end-up passing out before we got home and the hole trip was 10 mins max, after i got the coat i could walk her up to 2 hours before it got to much for her but the coat was still cold for a hour or 2 after


Thank you gizzmo341.

More useful information! I was not aware of such a coat. There are two pet shops in town, I will visit both and check ou these coats.

Am I right to guess that the coat is placed in a fridge like ice packs or water is poured into compartments within the jacket to make the coat more cool? I really don't have a clue on this one.


----------



## a2d3i4 (Mar 28, 2012)

please allow the dog to drink more water as the tendency of the dog's internal organ damage is more during these times. If you suspect ( symptoms are eyes wide open and panting ) please take him/her to the nearest vet for treatment.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

YellaSam said:


> Am I right to guess that the coat is placed in a fridge like ice packs or water is poured into compartments within the jacket to make the coat more cool? I really don't have a clue on this one.


Example of one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ruffwear-Sw...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1332943039&sr=1-1

Should be noted that even wearing one, dogs should never be left in a car in hot weather.


----------



## Flavialee (Jul 12, 2012)

Very Nice Article. Really helpful who for every dog lover. Thanks for sharing with all.


----------



## odettemayers (Jul 14, 2012)

Heatstroke is really dangerous and you will never know when it will happen. Dogs can suffer also in this kind of illness, so that we need to be careful in protecting our dogs. Lots of water intake may help our dogs in this kind of illness. Thank you that you have shared your information in here, it is really such a big guide and help for dog lovers out there.


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Excellent advice. My old greyhound boy had a collapsed larynx in his later years and we became very quick at spotting the signs of overheating and dealing with it. I would add that a wetted cloth patted up under the chest where the dog gets wet when it paddles is a good way to cool down without shocking the dog.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for sharing such useful information.


----------



## lab (Mar 27, 2013)

Very good post and useful information - just to be more exact. 

dogs sweat glands are located in their foot pads . when a dog temperature is high you can see he leaves footprints on the floor of sweat. 

but again - very good post with detailed information


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lab said:


> dogs' sweat-glands are located in [the pads of their paws].
> when a dog's temperature is high, you can see [sweaty] footprints...


Harrumph.  errm, i'm sorry, but dogs' paws rarely 'sweat' visibly when they're running a fever, 
as if it's that high, the dog's not walking anywhere; s/he is usually down flat.

We're far-more likely to see 'flop sweat' prints: the dog is in a complete panic, & paw-stamps the floor 
with sweat, with every step s/he takes. :nonod:


----------



## Hopper (Feb 12, 2013)

dancingbillie said:


> Dog Heatstroke Survival Guide
> Know how to treat and prevent this dangerous condition.
> 
> What is heatstroke?
> ...


GOOD INFO!! So important in these summer months!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

wondered if this could be made into a sticky? it is a question that comes up fairly often, and something people obviously worry about? 

-Fresh cool water available at all times - however NO ICE

- if spending time in the garden get them a paddling pool
-ensure they have a shaded area 

- never leave a dog in a car 

-if you have to travel with your dog in the car and it's very warm, ensure the windows are open to provide some fresh air / use the air conditioning and stop regularly to offer them a drink (if you are unable to leave a drinking bowl where they are) make sure windows are not open enough for dogs to hang out of. 

- if it is too hot send your dog indoors to keep cool in the shade

- change your walk times, so they take place when it is cooler, 11-3 are said to be the hottest times of the day.
walking your dog before 9am and after 6pm it should be a lot cooler 

- avoid lots of running in the heat, games like fetch should be reserved for when it is cooler

- lay down cold damp towels for dogs to lie on to cool down

- frozen carrots, kongs or bones to munch on 

- if your dog has bald patches use sun cream, just make sure they don't lick it off. 

- take your dog for a walk somewhere with a lake if they enjoy swimming, if not other shaded places like woods are a good idea 

- cooling collars and jackets are available to buy 

- remember to take fresh drinking water with you on walks. 


is there anything I have missed?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Great list, can I add:

Traveling - if you have to travel with your dog in the car (or by any means really) and it's very warm, ensure the windows are open to provide some fresh air / use the air conditioning and stop regularly to offer them a drink (if you are unable to leave a drinking bowl where they are)


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> Great list, can I add:
> 
> Traveling - if you have to travel with your dog in the car (or by any means really) and it's very warm, ensure the windows are open to provide some fresh air / use the air conditioning and stop regularly to offer them a drink (if you are unable to leave a drinking bowl where they are)


very good thought, have added it in, and added on to not have windows so wide the dogs hang out - this is such a pet peeve of mine, so dangerous


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Sticky in the Health and Nutrition section: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/48117-dog-heatstroke-survival-guide.html


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

oops must of missed it thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> oops must of missed it thanks


Ive merged it with the original thread now so the useful info doesn't get lost


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Traveling -
> if you have to travel with your dog in the car (or by any means really) & it's very warm,
> ensure the windows are open to provide some fresh air / use the AC, & stop regularly to offer... a drink
> (if you are unable to leave a *drinking bowl* [with the dog].)


No-spill water bowls:
just one version of many brand-names & types [i prefer S/S].
Dog Water Bowls » Premier Spill-Less Smart Bowls Water Bowl for Dogs | PetSmart

There are also oversize bunny-bottles, which attach to a crate-door for licking.


----------



## betty and butch (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi. A product called Rock sulphur is great for regulating body temperature in all pets. You just put a brazil nut sized piece in the dogs bowl and the naturaly occuring mineral enters the water and when the dog dri nks the water it enters the bloodstream and keeps the animal cool. It has been used for decades and is totaly safe and can be bought from any decent pet store. We sell lots in the summer months at our store betty and butch and the customers say it is great. Hope this is of help and I will post a picture on our facebook page ( betty&butch ) for you all to have a look x


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

betty and butch said:


> *Rock sulphur is great for regulating body temperature in all pets*.
> 
> ...just put a [Brazil]-nut sized piece in the dog's bowl, & the [naturally]-occuring mineral enters the water
> ...when the dog drinks the water, it enters the bloodstream and keeps the animal cool.
> ...


my initial investigation says it's safe IN SMALL AMOUNTS - which, depending upon the *size / wt 
& age* of the pet, their *species*, & other factors, a "Brazil-nut sized rock" is a helluva lot! :yikes:

it's also used as a pesticide - which doesn't reassure me:
How to Make Sulfur Spray for Pesticide | Home Guides | SF Gate

Ppl who have ASTHMA often react to *sulfites* & *sulfates*, & sulfur is obviously 
a closely-related chemical, which may contain either, both, or neither. 

i would not use this tip without 1st consulting a vet - & getting an opinion in writing.

What country are U from, hun? 
do U have links to any *medical* information that explains the safety / unsafe info?
[i mean veterinary sources - not "opinion" web-sources.]


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

leashedForLife said:


> my initial investigation says it's safe IN SMALL AMOUNTS - which, depending upon the *size / wt
> & age* of the pet, their *species*, & other factors, a "Brazil-nut sized rock" is a helluva lot! :yikes:
> 
> it's also used as a pesticide - which doesn't reassure me:
> ...


It is put into drinking water and cools the blood, we have used it for years with no problems


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

tashi said:


> *emphasis added -*
> 
> It is put into drinking water & *cools the blood*, we've used it for years with no problems


Coward that i am,  "cools the blood" is a phrase from 1800s medical home-remedies books, 
which included plenty of dangerous advice.

my Google search found no veterinary sources on safety, mechanism, etc, so i'll skip this suggestion.
i really prefer to know - not assume - that something suggested as a supplement is safe.

Sulfur is present in small quantities in many foods, but even in small amounts, it makes water 
smell awful & taste funny; my friend Corene had mineral-rich water in her well at the farm, 
& while i loved bathing in it, i had to hold my nose to drink it.

i'd worry that my dog or cat would avoid drinking normal amounts, to avoid the funky taste / odor - 
& telling me that *Ur dog* or *Ur cat* seems to do fine, drinks as much as if the water were untainted, 
won't really reassure me.

Besides which, what's the mechanism? / How does it work?
Does it or can it interact with other foods / meds / etc?...

Too many Qs, not enuf As for me.


----------



## Juliatee2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Now that the weather is getting warmer I am out and about in my camper van. Can any one recommend a good cool mat for my dog to lie on to cool down if she gets too hot. Some types are very heavy so I would need one that is fairly light and not too cumbersome.

Many thanks

Juliatee

NB. I try not to let my dog get too hot!


----------

